# Equalizer Hitch Lubrication



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry if this has been talked about, but I couldnt find it doing several searches. shy

Anyway, what do you use to lubricate the arm sockets with? The manual talks about using the "Equal-i-zer Socket Lube" part number 91-00-4200, but I have to believe this is just some sort of white type greese or something else that I can get from an automotive store.

Thanks!
Keith


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I just use a little bit of standard auto grease ... does the trick ... just be careful you don't rub up against it.

Wayne


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I use a silicone spray


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

i use graphite spray, it dries very fast and it's more heat resistant than silicone.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've used a hitch lubricant paste and silicone spray. The spray is easier and doesn't get the paste on your clothes if you bump into it. However the paste does seem to work a bit better. Just use some type of lube and you should be okay.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Keith -
I just use axel grease. Messy but it is working. Now I don't scare off all the birds and little kids in the campground when I am trying to maneuver into a spot.







I tell ya, those Equalizer hitches sure can pop and squeal when they need greezin.









Oh one other thing, did Steve's set up your hitch pretty good? When they did mine it was fine the day I left the dealer. But after I loaded the TT up, their set up didn't settle down well in the front of the TV. I had gone back to have them add some more washers to it and instead they moved the hitch up a notch on the shank. That made it even worse. Looked like I was about to pop a wheelie right out the driveway. Anyway I ended up buying the impact socked and wrench and did it myself. Now she settles down perfectly and evenly. I was just curious if it was just me, or if they are really clueless on how these hitches work.

Chris


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Try this Synthetic 5th wheel grease in a spray can. It works great on the bars and the hitch ball itself. Amsoil 5th wheel grease


----------



## kk5fe (Mar 6, 2005)

uoutcampin2 said:


> .........Oh one other thing, did Steve's set up your hitch pretty good? [snapback]36404[/snapback]​


Hello Chris,

Thanks for the info.... and yes, they sure can pop!









I guess, I was lucky in that respect, the hitch was setup just fine and is still great. They had it set with the camper a little nose high, but when I put my stuff in it, it came down perfect.

Oh by the way...... I won the Lafuma chair Steve's RV was giving away......







I think that was the first time I ever won anything worth while!

Keith


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

Cool deal!







I put in for that chair too. Completely forgot about it.

Chris


----------

